# Anyone one want free Sky+?



## nry (12 Dec 2007)

I have an e-mail from Sky - if i refer a new customer to them who signs up by Dec14th then the person and me both get a free Sky+ box which is normally Â£49 upwards depending on your package.  Don't care about the M&S vouchers incase people think I am out to make money, I just can't afford Sky+ right now but would love it, sick of missing programs when kids are around!  PM me if you are interested!


----------



## beeky (12 Dec 2007)

Don't Sky have a current offer where you can get Sky+ for Â£49, depending on package?

We currently have the full works which costs a whopping Â£45 or so. Because of our little one we don't get a chance to watch any films and only a bit of football, so it's wasted. Something came through the door recently said we could have all the 'normal' channels, Sky+, broadband and free off peak telephone calls for Â£31pm. I think the set up cost was just Â£49 for the Sky+, but I'll have to double check. At the moment I pay half that just to tiscali for my broadband!


----------



## nry (12 Dec 2007)

Yeah, Â£49 if you take loads of stuff which we don't want/need.  For us I think it is Â£149 to buy it alongside our current package.


----------



## beeky (12 Dec 2007)

Well, for us the broadband and phone calls upgrade will be free so it makes sense for us to get those as we're currently paying tiscali Â£17.99 for them.

Presumably the offer you've had is for someone completely new to Sky?


----------



## nry (12 Dec 2007)

Yeah, need to recommend them a new customer.


----------

